# All Done



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Shot this bird this [email protected] 18 yrds.16lbs,8oz,4"beard,1/4spurs.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Nice one*

What are you going to do with the rest of the spring now??? Way to go Dan.

Rob


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Sleep in and :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*b-heads*

Dan;

I saw where you posted elsewhere that you shot him with a 2-blade Rage, how did you like it?? I mean other that the fact that it killed him, where you impressed with it?? I have some and have been thinking about trying them for birds.

Also, I hope you don't plan on using those FOB's for 3-D, because guys will have a filed day breaking those on you:wink::wink:.

Again, congrats on 2 fine birds.

Rob


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

3D-GURU said:


> Dan;
> 
> I saw where you posted elsewhere that you shot him with a 2-blade Rage, how did you like it?? I mean other that the fact that it killed him, where you impressed with it?? I have some and have been thinking about trying them for birds.
> 
> ...


Rob the 2 blade Rage is a excellent broadhead,they fly like darts and hit right where the field point hits,plus you get a practice broadhead in every pack.And they leave a hole you can shove a tennis ball in.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*nice bird DODGE !!!*

how'd the FOB's fly ??? don't they get caught up in your facemask etc ???


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Way to go Dan..................:darkbeer:


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Way to go on 2 nice birds.


Grant


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

pintojk said:


> how'd the FOB's fly ??? don't they get caught up in your facemask etc ???


John they flew great with the Victory arrow,only been shooting them for about 2 weeks Lloyd gave them to me.As for the face mask getting caught,I found some camo balaclavas in the US.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cool ..... thanks for the info


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*???????*

One of them puppies for the hoyt shoot... You make it look easy buddy way to go...:darkbeer:


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't see any scaring this year ?????????????? :wink:


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Nice bird Dan.... Congratulations!


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

well done dan ,nice bird .


----------



## steveburles (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice birds Daniel
congratulations

Steve Burles


----------

